# Anyone running today?



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Started about 10am this morning. Conditions were not as good as I had expected. Rabbits were holding very tight and either us or the dogs had to bump them to get the running. We got 3 and missed a couple more. Really did not have but one good race. Dogs were losing scent from the snow caving in on the tracks I think. Had good time with friends and the beagles got some work,

Big snow coming. Probably won't get out again this week. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Tough for us

3 spots, only one panned out. 2 for 2. Dog did well for the amount of fresh tracks

If you guys ever want to hunt together. We're old and can't pull an all-day hunt, but my pup's pretty eager


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

I went out this evening & jumped one but shot about 6" over it (with my pellet gun). Tracked it (slowly) for about an hour & it made a full circle eventually. It slowed down a few times but only had one long stop. It ran out to and then down a dirt road for about 70 yards. When it went back in off the road I could see where it just waited & watched for me. I never did see it after jumping it the first time, but it was fun just tracking it. 

At about 5:30 pm I just sat down near some holes & after about 20 min I see one only 5 yards away, but on my right side. I tried to turn slowly & almost jot the gun to my shoulder before it took off right into a hole about 30 yards away. Never got a shot off on that one. That one had been there 5 yards from me the whole time I was setting up. It was just hunkered under/behind a small log & I couldn't see it until it "stood up". Story of my life with the pellet gun vs. cottontail, close but no cigar! maybe next time....


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

The whole time I was fishing today I kept thinking I wonder how they are doing. Glad to see Matt get out there. Way to go Dogs!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Eventhough we got our share, I feel blessed not to get the forecasted 12-18"

That would kill our opportunities until it crusts. The drifts will still be killer, but the rabbits will be able to reach new forage. Hope that keeps them out


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone been out?

After this deep snow I'm concerned about going out this weekend. We have a great hunt planned but I question if the dogs can handle the snow. Really itching to get out . I wonder if my concern is whether I can handle it. These old legs don't move as fast as the use to...:lol:


----------



## Silverman (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm wondering how it will go too. My male is close to 16" and I'm going to solo him and see how it goes. He usually does very well in the snow, but he's never had to deal with snow this deep before. I doubt the rabbits will be to far from their holes.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

michhutr said:


> Anyone been out?
> 
> After this deep snow I'm concerned about going out this weekend. We have a great hunt planned but I question if the dogs can handle the snow. Really itching to get out . I wonder if my concern is whether I can handle it. These old legs don't move as fast as the use to...:lol:


I hear ya!

I'm probably down to 1 spot that isn't drifted shut.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

I rescheduled my yearly hunt for Sat. Just too much walking to get to the swamp. Buddy and me plan on a short hunt where we can just park and let them out in one small area. Don't know will get some picsif we'll get any but they will be able to run some.

will get a picture to share. probably won't be able to see the dogs though...:lol:


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm not gonna wade this stuff. 
It'll be a week before the rabbits will run anywhere but straight to a hole.


----------



## MI.sabot (Jan 27, 2007)

No dogs to run but we picked up 3 this morning jumping on brushpiles around Yale.
Confident we would have got more but with snow to the knees we weren't covering as much ground as we would have liked to.

Beautiful morning to be out though. Just going to wait until some of this packs down or melts before trying it again.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Finally had good scenting conditions today for some good running. It was overcast and about 38 degrees when I headed over to some river bottom brushy areas over in Nebraska. It was tough running for Barney the Basset Hound with a more than a foot of wet & heavy snow on the ground. But scenting was great. He got right on them and just pounded. I was able to get him on six bunnies which all ran to ground eventually. Some did give him some long runs though, but none circled. One of them ran pretty much a straight line for half a mile to a hole in the river bank.
The funny part was it took so much effort for him to chug through the snow that he didn't have any breath left for bawling. He ran them with a steady whimper/whine.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Jumpshootin' said:


> Finally had good scenting conditions today for some good running. It was overcast and about 38 degrees when I headed over to some river bottom brushy areas over in Nebraska. It was tough running for Barney the Basset Hound with a more than a foot of wet & heavy snow on the ground. But scenting was great. He got right on them and just pounded. I was able to get him on six bunnies which all ran to ground eventually. Some did give him some long runs though, but none circled. One of them ran pretty much a straight line for half a mile to a hole in the river bank.
> The funny part was it took so much effort for him to chug through the snow that he didn't have any breath left for bawling. He ran them with a steady whimper/whine.


Sorry but thats funny. No Breath to bawl...but still running.:lol: what a dog. Happy hunting


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Went out this morning with 4 beagles and had a pretty good day. Only two of them decided to get involved though. Skeetr and Duke hit the ground running and had one going in two minutes. Brought it around but it took 3/4 hr or so . Never saw it. Must have holed up at the jump point. The second race only lasted about10 minutes before it holed up or was lost. Saw this one but no shot. It did come around thought on a very small circle. After those two races the dogs were pretty tired. 

Snow pretty deep for the dogs. We had it better as the farmer had plowed the road around the swamp and we were able to stay there. anyone else out let us know how you did.

This is my snowdog.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

We chickened-out after getting another 4-5" yesterday. Come to find out there was quite a bit less to the north. That being said, my buddy at the farm told me the drifts are way over the top of his plow :SHOCKED:

Good to see you got out, Mich! We'll hook up before the season ends.


----------

